# Where to buy Rubbermaid stock tank



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi im looking for some tanks similar to these

All Your Ranch Supply Needs! Stockyards Ranch Supply-Waterers

Thank in advance!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

any farm supplier


----------



## TeriyakiSawce (Jan 6, 2011)

Do you know of any locations near Vancouver?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

not really, i know lots out here in abbotsford and langley


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

You can get them at Otter Co-Op out on Frazer Highway 248th I think.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Or just down fraser hwy east of Otter-co-op about 1/2 mile Country feeds has them as well.


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is a list of store carrying them

Rubbermaid Commercial Products


----------

